# Mail order mattress company -vs- store bought?



## Melensdad

We have a TempurPedic memory foam mattress.

Its old.  I like it.  Its time to change.  

Damn thing was nearly $3000 when we bought it many years ago.  Replacing it with another similar TempurPedic will cost in the neighborhood of $5000, or more.

Distant relative of mine bought a LOOM & LEAF mattress via mail order.  $1500 for a king size.  Its memory foam, blah blah blah.  He told me he and his wife love it.  

Actually has a slightly higher rating (1% higher) from the Sleep Like The Dead mattress comparison website than the TempurPedic brand, but there are fewer consumers who rated the newer LOOM & LEAF brand.  

Anyone buy a mattress via mail order?  Any thoughts?


----------



## Melensdad

Well I just ordered a mattress off the internet.

Hopefully we like it.  It comes with 120 days trial period so if we don't like it we have plenty of time to go to the various mattress stores and test out other brands ... or simply to buy another TempurPedic.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I don't think I could order one off the internet. I'm a kinda touchy feely guy when it comes to my bed.


----------



## Melensdad

OhioTC18 said:


> I don't think I could order one off the internet. I'm a kinda touchy feely guy when it comes to my bed.



One way or another we are getting a new mattress.

If I go to the store I know my wife is going to pick out a $4000 - $5500 TempurPedic.  

Figured this was worth a shot.  Its $1600 delivered, set up, and they haul out the old mattress too.  

If it doesn't work out I'll go to a mattress store and pay whatever my wife demands I pay ... and then send this one back.  But if it does work out then I've pocketed a bunch of savings.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I did some mattress shopping last fall getting quotes. I looked strictly at split king adjustable beds. Full price for one is 11000. But on a sale itd be much less.

Nice thing about a split king mattress is you can pick the firmness level for each side.


----------



## Doc

I have a hard time shopping for a mattress.   You can't really 'try it out' at the store.  They can feel okay for a minute or two but it takes me a night to really know.    We got a good deal on a New Englander Mattress 4 o 5 years ago (a local mattress company, co workers wife was in quality control dept there).   We had had a New Englander for 17 years prior and were happy with hit so ...we went for it again.  The new one is a much thicker mattress and has a pillow top on it.   Pillow top sewed into the mattress means you can never turn the mattress over.   I'm sure that will shorten the life of the mattress.   

I also bought one of New Englander's Temporpedic knock offs.   Man that was one heavy heavy mattress.   I had it on the spare bed downstairs and then gave it to my son and his wife when they wanted to upgrade to a King size.   This one was only 7 or 800 so I'm sure it was not the same as a real temporpedic.   I can't imagine paying $3000 for a mattress, let along $5000.  

Very interested to hear how your buying online experience plays out Bob.  Them setting up and hauling away the old one is a huge plus.


----------



## Melensdad

Well I should have it in 2-3 weeks so...


----------



## EastTexFrank

What a timely post!!!

We've been a Sleepnumber family for 'way, 'way over a decade.  That mattress saved me from years of back pain.  It's special!!!! 

It just so happens that we were in a Mall a couple of weeks ago and went into the Sleepnumber store.  My wife had the idea that she would like the newer version of our king with the individual controls to raise and lower the head and foot of the bed.  It was _only_ $9500 but it was on sale at a $1000 off.  That's still a hell of a price to pay for what is essentially an air mattress.  Now, I don't know of many beds where you can adjust each individual side of the bed to the sleeper's preference and they can dress it up with all the doo-dads that they want but it's still an air mattress.  I wouldn't want to be without my Sleepnumber but paying $8500 to replace the perfectly functional one that we have .....  the jury is still out on that one.  

Let me know how your new mattress works out.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> . . . they can dress it up with all the doo-dads that they want but it's still an air mattress.  I wouldn't want to be without my Sleepnumber but paying $8500 to replace the perfectly functional one that we have .....  the jury is still out on that one.
> 
> Let me know how your new mattress works out.



Well that is similar to my position.  We are happy with the memory foam mattresses, but in the very end, they are basically a fancy foam pad.  Dress it up, split it into 2 sides and motorize the incline, blah blah blah but its still just a fancy foam pad 

How much are you paying for the store?  The advertising?  The reputation?  Its still just  a fancy foam pad 

So I'm giving Loom & Leaf a try.  Honestly with a 120 day trial period we should have plenty of time to figure out if its going to work or not.  

I ordered the medium-firm_ (because my wife picked that out) _ and they offer an exchange if we don't like that level of support so I can go up to a firm mattress during that 120 period.  And if, as we approach the end of that period it still doesn't work, we just have them pick it up and give us back our money _(minus delivery/setup fees)_ and we go to a mattress store and lay on their beds for 5 minutes while we decide to buy one the traditional way ... and spend exponentially more $$$ on what is still just a fancy foam pad


----------



## Melensdad

Delivery is scheduled for Tuesday.


----------



## 300 H and H

I am a little late to this thread, but hey...

We bought a memory foam topped mattress last summer, and never again. Both the wife and I have "memory" holes in the places we tend to sleep.  And neither of us are on the heavy side of life...

We noticed this in a few weeks time. Conversations with friends tells me most are having the same issues with their memory foam topped mattress. In the store were we shopped, only the higher end mattress's have the top covered in this memory foam. I don't remember seeing one that did not have it. I wonder if it is more of a marketing tool for sales, not for good sleeping. Just my 2cents worth.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## EastTexFrank

We're waiting for an update from Mel's dad.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

These places are supposed to give free returns so the risk is low.  Probably a bit of a hassle getting a king size mattress drop shipped so it will be interesting to see how Melensdad's experience works out.

Stayed a hotel with a Beautyrest Black mattress and it was so nice that both my wife and I commented how well we slept - and I had to look to see what it was.  Probably going to try one of those next but I also want to upsize to King so I need to buy the frame and stuff too.


----------



## Melensdad

300 H and H said:


> I am a little late to this thread, but hey...
> 
> We bought a memory foam topped mattress last summer, and never again. Both the wife and I have "memory" holes in the places we tend to sleep.  And neither of us are on the heavy side of life...


We have been using memory foam mattresses for close to 20 years and love them.  This will be our 3rd.  The 1st one was good, not great.  I think it was a Serta or Sealy knock off of a TempurPedic.  We liked the comfort of it but it didn't seem to last long.  Our current is a decade(?) old TempurPedic.  Love it, but showing its age.  Most people seem to like memory foam, they are consistently the highest rated of all the different types of mattresses by consumers, but they are not for everyone.





PBinWA said:


> These places are supposed to give free returns so the risk is low.  Probably a bit of a hassle getting a king size mattress drop shipped so it will be interesting to see how Melensdad's experience works out.
> ...


The way I figure it is we are going to replace our mattress.  Might as well try this one.  If it doesn't work out we have plenty of time to go to the store and buy one we will like before this one would be returned.  But this one is rated 1% higher than TempurPedic, so the odds are probably in our favor since we like TempurPedic.


----------



## Melensdad

New Loom & Leaf memory foam mattress was delivered about noon today.

Climbed into bed about 3pm to test it out while doing some reading.

Some quick observations.

It said it was 11" thick but it looks thicker.  It is probably 1" thicker than our old TempurPedic.  

While it is not a "pillow top" style mattress it feels like one.  The top inch (or two) seem a bit softer than the underlying support foam.  So when you climb on the bed you settle in a little bit but you don't really sink.  

Every new memory foam mattress I've ever tried is firm when new, but after a short break in period they tend to soften up a little.  This Loom & Leaf mattress is firmer than the now departed TempuPedic.  Not so firm that it is uncomfortable but clearly on the firm side of the support spectrum.  

At this point I'm already happy with it.  It will be interesting to sleep on it tonight to see if I change my initial opinion but I don't see returning it based on the initial comfort.  Obviously 1 night is not a good test, 3 weeks, 3 months and 3 years from now I hope to still be happy with it ... but time will tell.

What I can tell now is that $1600 delivered is a lot better than $4000-$5000 for a comparable TempurPedic.  Even if it has a slightly shorter life-span, which is not something that can/should be presumed, it looks like it could be a heck of a value.


----------



## Melensdad

ME:  I like this bed  

WIFE:  Not so much  

So that is our first night impressions.  

I appreciated the fact that I was not sucked into the foam like what happens when you get onto a well worn/worn out memory foam mattress.  As memory foam wears out you tend to sink into the mattresses, you still are supported but you sink deeper into the foam.  This, being new, that effect does not happen.  It has an inch or so of softer foam, and you sink into that layer but then the support (memory foam) layer tends to hold you with reasonable firmness.

The lovely Mrs_Bob was apparently missing the feeling of the well worn TempurPedic.  

--------------

So first night is a MIXED review.  That said, it took us about a week or two to really adjust to our first memory foam mattress.  Took another week or two to adjust to the TempurPedic when we got that one (our 2nd memory foam mattress).  So I suspect the same will happen with this one.


----------



## waybomb

You need to work on getting her tired dude.


----------



## Melensdad

DAY (night) #2:  
ME:  I like this bed

WIFE:  Much better​


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Took waybomb's advice?


----------



## Melensdad

I think we are already settled into this one and its a keeper.  

Certainly opinions could change in time, we have 4 months to test this thing.  But I see no reason, at this point, why we will send this back and go shopping for a mattress.

I will probably buy a mail order mattress for my daughter's apartment when she starts up law school this fall.  Actually I may buy one of those brands that is shipped, compressed & rolled up, in a box because that would be easier to schedule.  The Loom & Leaf that I have is delivered and set up like any normal mattress you buy from a mattress/department/bed store.  But there are some brands that ship UPS.  They do it by compressing the air out of memory foam, vacuum seal it and roll it.  I'll need to do some research but that sure sounds like the easy way to get her a mattress without me having to expend a lot of effort


----------



## Doc

Bob, it's been a little over two years ... how do you like the mattress?

I'm in the market now and was looking at what they are calling 'cooling' mattresses.  Interesting idea for me.   Wife could care less.  

Looking at Dream Cloud which is in the price range of what you paid two years ago.  They say it is:  "Premium Memory Foam, Breathable Coils, and a Cashmere Blend Euro Top for Supportive Sleep
customer review ...
“Dreamcloud’s memory foam supported me, while the topper created a truly serene and satisfying sleep environment. I’ve never felt more restored.”


----------



## Melensdad

Good topic to return to.

Not happy with this mattress.  It is NOT as good as a Tempurpedic.  The lovely Mrs_Bob seems particularly unhappy with it.  I'm OK with it but still can't recommend it as I believe it is a bit too soft.  Some of the threads in the top stitching have come loose for no apparent reason.  The edges of the mattress are not firm so if you sit on the edge you tend to slip off the mattress as it compresses under your weight.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Perfect timing. We bought a split king motorized bed in may when we moved. I like the adjustable part of it but the mattresses came in two options. Firm or soft. I chose the soft one while my wife chose the firm at first. Hers was equivalent to laying on the floor to sleep meanwhile mine is like sleeping on a soft pillow. She decided to exchange hers for one like mine. You can try it out for a month and exchange it if you don't like it. While soft is good for my back, I find that I sweat like crazy every night as I sink right into it. We'll make due for a few years but now that we have the adjustable bases, we only have to swap out the top mattresses in the future. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Sorry to hear that Bob.   Thanks for the update.   
Anyone else have a mattress they've had for a few years and they are happy with?
Tempurpedic sure sounds good but it is out of my price range.   Hoping I can find a good king size mattress for less than 2k.


----------



## Bamby

We had a tempuredic we paid good money for for years ourselves before it developed a big sagging hole in the middle. On another forum I frequent at that time there was a extensive thread on mattresses and especially for the price and comfort  the clear winner was "Zinus Memory Foam 12 Inch Green Tea Mattress" which is available through Amazon, "and please utilize Doc's link". I have to admit here and now though mines now going south itself but I think I have been using it for at least ten years, maybe even a few more.


----------



## Bannedjoe

A few years back I bought bed and a relatively firm mattress at big lots.
We then went to costco and got one of those 3 or 4 inch memory foam pads for it.

Still quite happy with the setup.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We previously had a queen mattress with a firm memory foam top. It was comfortable. When we moved and got the king bed, we kept the old mattress in the garage as it was only 4 years old. I was going to list it for sale till a lightbulb went off. Hey, the camper mattress is a queen and sucks. So we swapped it out with the old one. Only problem is that it is twice as thick. So I built a small platform for each side of the bed so we could get into bed. It's cramped but comfy. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamby

Mine has since failed and in frustration I flipped it up on it's side and looked at her. It had a zippered on outer shell so I opened it up to see just what I had. It was made up of three layers of foam of different qualities. 

So what I up and done was to take the cover off the mattress and flip it around and reinstalled it. So what I have now is a much firmer mattress without any holes and I can again sleep through the night without waking up flopping like a fish trying to make my way back up to the headboard several times a night.


----------



## Doc

Due to other things moving to top of list I have procrastinated on a new mattress.   Wife has not complained lately so I have time for now.   For sure will be waiting till after the 1st of the year ....maybe till next spring.   

Are folks going with memory foam because it's cheaper than conventional or because it gives a better nights sleep?  I'm still not sold on memory foam as we've never had one but I'm trying to keep an open mind.  I seem to be hearing more negatives than positives on them though.


----------



## mtntopper

Last week the wife and I broke down and ordered a new memory foam mattress at Mattress Firm during the black Friday deal. This will be our first one so we will see how it works out for us. The deal was ok but you still can spend a bundle on the memory foam mattresses. Money does not matter as much as comfort and longevity at this point for us. 

Two years ago we purchased a new king mattress and it was replaced under warranty once already but it already has deep impressions and bumps. We spent a good amount for this mattress and it is junk so we will try a memory foam. We have never had a mattress breakdown like this one and we paid more for this one than any others in 50 years.


----------



## Doc

Thanks Bill.   The New Englander Matress was same brand we had for 18 years and it was still good enough to move to another bed room rather than throw out.   The more recent one is wearing down fast.   Quality not near the same as the older version.   

 I hate to think we could spend a bunch of money and a few years down the road have to do it all over again due to poor quality.  scary.


----------



## JimVT

we bought a  memory foam 5 years ago .we were told the box springs are important to have with it. no warranty without it they said. 
both the wife and I are happy with it.  
don't know about a mail order one. we went to a local store and bought it.
jim


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm still a Sleep Number guy although I admit it is a ridiculous price to pay for an inflatable bed.  We've used them for over 15 years and I must admit that they have saved me a lot of backpain.  For over 10 years we have had the split king version where my wife can make her side firm and my side is soft and fluffy.  I honestly can't see us sleeping on anything else although we might update to a more modern version.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We have a new split king motorized adjustable bed. We chose the tempurpeadic adjustable bases with soft sleep country mattresses. They had only 2 selections for mattresses. Soft and firm. My wife chose the firm one at first and it was like sleeping on the floor. She exchanged hers for a soft one. I can't do firm anymore. It has to be as soft as a pillow for my back. I love our bed. It's like laying on a soft pillow with enough firmness underneath that it doesn't feel like I'm sleeping in a hammock.


----------



## Melensdad

We went mattress shopping and didn't buy anything.

Stopped at the local SLEEP NUMBER mattress store and didn't like any of them.  The one we felt somewhat comfortable on was the air mattress that was topped with memory foam.

We still have the mail order memory foam mattress.  I'm actually OK with it.  The lovely Mrs_Bob not so much.  I do believe TempurPedic is better.


----------



## Doc

I'm still doing homework to help me decide on a mattress.  I thought this interesting but it is from a place that sells mattresses.   
For those who have experienced any kind of memory foam please comment if you think this is accurate as to the difference in hybrid and memory foam.  

I found the bad sex comment in the article very interesting but I've never heard anyone else say anything about that.   Beds are good for sleeping and normally good for sex.   Does memory foam lessen the functionality of the latter?


https://marksmattress.com/memory-foam-vs-hybrid-mattress/

Pros and Cons of a Hybrid Mattress
The early 2000s saw a tidal wave of first-generation memory foam brands (like Tempur-Pedic) gaining popularity here in the U.S. But fast forward to 2017, and many consumers have now had the opportunity to own a memory foam mattress long enough for the novelty to wear off. Yes, the feel of traditional memory foam was exciting at first to many with back pain, but just as many found (over time) that there was one very big drawback of first-generation memory foam: bad sex.

As a market response, hybrid mattresses were created by mattress manufacturers looking to capture that same contouring feel of memory foam mattresses without losing the crucial “bounce” of traditional spring mattresses. Unfortunately, very few of these hybrid attempts at the best of both worlds really capture the best aspects of either spring or memory foam beds. When they’re adequately bouncy, they seem to lack the body-cradling quality of memory foam, and when they cradle like memory foam, they lose the advantageous bounce quality spring mattress.


If you haven’t shopped for a new bed in a while, then you might not be aware just how much has changed in terms of the technologies being used in today’s mattress designs. In addition to materials science advances that have led to newer-generation memory foam mattresses with a completely different feel, there are also new combinations of materials (such as memory foam combined with springs) that widen the range of options even further. These are what the industry calls a hybrid mattress.

Since no one type of mattress design is ideal for everyone, we thought our customers might find it helpful to have a good foundation of pros and cons at their disposal for two of the most popular emerging mattress design options on today’s market.

Identifying the Differences Between a Memory Foam vs. Hybrid Mattress
Before diving into the differences between a memory foam vs. hybrid mattress, it makes sense to define a hybrid mattress. It’s similar to the way a hybrid car combines a traditional gasoline engine with battery power to get better gas mileage. A hybrid mattress is one that combines more traditional mattress springs with more contemporary memory foam materials to create a “best of both worlds” sleep experience (at least theoretically). But while the sales pitch behind hybrid mattresses would seemingly appeal to an extremely wide group of consumers, the real question is whether or not these beds actually live up to the hype.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Yes, too soft a mattress really messes with the viable positions.

Hard to support yourself when your hands are buried in foam.

Nothing like a good firm mattress for a good firm time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's what the kitchen counter is for. [emoji39]  Our bed was available in two mattress levels of firmness. It's a memory foam tempurpeadic. My wife had chosen the firm one for her side being a split king.  I chose the soft one. She ended up returning hers for the soft one. It does wonders for my back. 

Side note. We have the adjustable bases for ours. Hers stopped working. We have new ones on the way.


----------



## Doc

Thanks guys!!!!!! 

Can you sit on the edge of the memory foam mattresses?   I know it is not good to sit on edge of a conventional mattress but I do sometimes.  Doubting you can do the same with memory foam.


----------



## Doc

Visited our mattress warehouse store today.  Got an education on tempurpedic brand mattresses.   
You can sit on the edge of them, they give a bit more and just like conventional it is not good for them but you can.  
Ten year replacement guarantee.  Sure sounded good, but have not seen it in writing.   
Presidents day sale going on now.  Save around $300 and can get 48 months interest free.   
Like Bob said at the beginning of this thread a good on costs about $5000.   If you want the lift that will raise back or feet it's 1100 more.   I was thinking of spending up to $3k but with 48 months of zero percent interest I'm considering springing for the 6k package.   Typing that figure seems crazy for a mattress.  I need a drink.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Get the lift version. It's what we have and we love it. So many different positions. It has a couple of usb ports on each side. Built in lights for under each base. Vibrating massage for both the back and feet.


----------



## Doc

I have shopped and shopped.  I like the Tempur Pedic and would like the lift but I cannot justify $6000 without knowing for sure memory foam will be an upgrade for me.   I read so many reviews that hate memory foam while some love it.  Like anything else you won't know till you try one and spend some time on one.   

I see companies with a 90 day, 120 day or even 365 day return policy but reviews on actually being able to return a mattress that is no longer compressed into an easy to handle box are not good.   

So, I went the cheapest way I could to try memory foam.  I ordered a Tempur Pedic 3" memory foam mattress topper.   It sits on top of our current conventional mattress.  The current mattress is a pillow top so I was concerned about sheets fitting but we just finished putting the mattress topper on and there was no issue getting the fitted sheets over the whole set up.   

The memory foam is still expanding but it appears to be 95% to 100% done expanding already.   Now fingers crossed that it helps and I don't have to spend a small fortune on a new mattress.  LOL  yeah, I'm cheap.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Think of all the fuel you can buy now for the boat this summer since you saved on a mattress. [emoji6]

We just received our replacement bases for our split king motorized bed yesterday. The adjustable bases are all different and range in price. Ours is the top of the line. Some have only the head that lifts. Some have no massage. Some massage only the head. Ours has the head and leg massage. Both lift independently. Each base has 4 built in usb charging ports. It also has a light underneath for the night. I love it. I can actually sleep a full night. 

Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## Doc

The Tempur Pedic 3" mattress topper helped stretch the life of our wore out mattress.  It did make the bed comfortable once again.  Down side is it raised the height of an already high bed.  No biggie.  Worst part was over time it would walk down and need re positioned back to top of mattress.  With a sheet on and comforter on the bed it was impossible to re-position.   

So, we were sofa shopping and the place had mattresses.  They had Beauty Rest, Tempur Pedic, Serta, Purple and more.   We tried a lot of them.  Conventional, memory foam and hybrids.   Also tried the bed lifts with all their options.   This was all at a Big Sandy superstore.   Very impressive.   We decided on the Purple4.   We have 120 day try out with full refund / store credit if we don't like it.   Loved being able to test Tempur Pedic and Purple at the same place.   Very handy.   The bed will be delivered next Thursday.  I will post more on this once we have had a chance to try it out.


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> We just received our replacement bases for our split king motorized bed yesterday. The adjustable bases are all different and range in price. Ours is the top of the line. Some have only the head that lifts. Some have no massage. Some massage only the head. Ours has the head and leg massage. Both lift independently. Each base has 4 built in usb charging ports. It also has a light underneath for the night. I love it. I can actually sleep a full night.



We also sprang for the beauty rest motorized base.  Massage, snore control (no clue how that works) lumbar support  and ....USB charging port along with a few other functions.  Sales lady did not mention lights and I did not ask so probably not.   Ours is not the split.   We got 20% off the package which really helped knock the price down so we went for it.


----------



## bczoom

You'll love that motorized base, especially if you read or watch TV in the bedroom.  Much more comfortable than using a bunch of pillows or your head/back against the headboard.
One thing I will mention regarding the tilt bed, if you use it a lot, you're going to find that existing headboard storage or flat surfaces are not going to be reachable when tilted.  I bought a side table to address that issue.  Works well to hold a drink, meds... Here's the one I bought.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y6L4XG2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JimVT

wife and i have tempur pedic 12"  it is several years old and just ordered one more for the spare room. This one is motorized frame like you said and a 12" mattress.  i'm not to hip on mail order mattress yet. we'll see when it arrives on monday.
jim
'


----------



## Doc

Update to our Purple 4, purple mattress.   It made my back hurt worse.  Wife loves it.  I tried to like it, and thought I could live with it but ...my back pain during the night made it hard to sleep.  I tried one of our spare beds and my back pain was there but not as bad.   I read where if your back hurts when you get up but is not as bad after 15 or 20 minutes then your bed is the likely culprit.   

We had 120 day trial where we could return it and trade for something else in the Big Sandy Super store.   After this experience with the purple foam mattress I was afraid to try the tempurpedic ...I opted for what they call a 'hybrid' Beauty Rest in firm.   It felt okay in the store and there is no return of the 2nd one we try.   All the mattresses seem to be priced in the stratosphere.   But same across the board online or in other stores I checked.    They could not say when they would have the mattress we selected in stock so that it can be delivered but at least the paperwork is done and I won't be stuck with this purple foam mattress.   A bed in a box is not for me, at least not for my everyday bed.


----------



## pirate_girl

I love my Molblly memory foam mattress.
It sits on a frame.
The most comfortable bed I've ever owned.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was afraid of a bed in a box too doc.
I've got back problems.
This one so far has proven to be great.
I love it.
At first I thought my body would sink in and cause discomfort.
It never has.

You made me tear apart my bedding for a picture.
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Once again no picture showing.
Broken link.
Oh well.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That happens to me too. The broken link thing. I can see the picture though. 

We're loving our new split king motorized bed. Her original mattress was a firm one and felt like you were laying on the floor it was so hard. Mine is soft. Very soft. Memory foam. My back is happy in it. But I still wake up at first light with my back on fire.


----------



## Doc

Thanks PG ...I'm just catching up here.  I do see your pic and appreciate you tearing up your bedding for it.   


Update on my mattress sage.   Simmons Beauty Rest is still not in stock.  Reconsidered the tempurpedic and decided on the Firm pro adapt one.   It will be delivered next week.  This is a final sale so ....I hope I like this 3500 dollar mattress cause I'm stuck with it.  All sales final on the 2nd mattress you get from Big Sandy.   Will post more once I've tried it a few nights.  (I feel sorry for the dudes who have to move this purple mattress out.   HEAVY and awkward for sure.)


----------



## Doc

Mattress update.   The Tempurpedic "adapt Pro Firm" was delivered in early September.   I liked it right off, but it was extra firm.   We were told that over time it would not be quite as stiff and that held true.  My wife was not happy with it for the first few weeks.   She weighs a good bit less than me so it took her more time to break down the stiffness on her side.  
We've used it now for 3 months and I am happy to report we both love it.   This mattress is a keeper.   Expensive but well worth it.


----------

